# Tracker Grizzly PPG Paint Code



## schinkr1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Looking to paint my Tracker 1648 before I build it out and can't find the Tracker Forest Green paint anywhere. Went to a dealer and was told they no longer sell it, but you can get it any store that sells PPG. Well, without a paint code, paint stores can't find the right color. I plan on spraying it with an HVLP gun, not interested in rolling or rattle cans. Anyone know what the paint code is?


----------



## Abraham (Apr 29, 2016)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Duralux-Marine-Paint-1-gal-Aluminum-Boat-Green-Marine-Enamel-M736-1/205128316

This is close and I love how mine turned out. Durable too.


----------



## powerball (Jun 9, 2017)

someone posted this formula up here before, I haven't tried it yet but will eventually

I had a casting platform made for my Grizzly.
I got this formula from local Tracker dealer.
I took it to a PPG automotive paint supplier and it mixed perfectly.
Makes a quart:
PPG Custom Mix Tracker Green
HW-10-WHI @ 67.2
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
ALK-200 [email protected]


----------



## chuck99z28 (Jun 9, 2017)

I've been using Rust-Oleum 249069 Painter's Touch Multi Purpose Spray Paint, 12-Ounce, Satin Oregano on my tracker grizzly. (Amazon)

It is satin but the closest I could find in a rattle can after trying every color I could find. I hit it with some 600 grit and flat clear to dull it out.

Not perfect, but close.

Tracker had some of the original colors in a spray can at something like $25/can. They gave me one of each of the four colors on my camo grizzly when I bought it and three of the four cans quit spraying/broke down, before even using much of it at all. I didn't want to spend more money on that.


----------



## skipper123 (Jun 10, 2017)

Think I would find a new color I could buy reasonable and repaint the whole boat. Tracker makes it easy to buy a new boat but after the sale is over any tracker accessories needed is a real pita. I have a new Tracker boat and Trailer. Was told by the dealer to go buy accessories elsewhere or plan to get scammed, 25.00 per can of paint horse hocky !


----------



## schinkr1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Appreciate the replies, but I asked over a year ago  I ended up taking a piece to my PPG dealer and they were able to do a spot on match. Think I paid about $20 for the quart and it was a dead nuts match. I saved the PPG formula posted here just in case.


----------



## tomme boy (Jun 11, 2017)

If you are doing the whole boat, just get the flat green or military green fron any of the paint supply houses. I used to sell Dupont, PPG, and RM. You will want a single stage paint. And make sure to get the hardener. If you really want it to last forever, get duponts Imron


----------

